# STOLEN by Gordon Cote: Ocean Planet Ocean 45mm



## tbundenthal

I was recently robbed of my Omega Planet Ocean 45mm by Gordon Cote of Montreal. Unfortunately now I know a lot more about this loser, and it seems likes to use fraudulent Bank Checks. I was naive in that I trusted the check had cleared and I sent the watch without waiting like I normally do. Since then the check was returned fraudulent, and I've been added to a long list of folks who have lost their expensive watches to this idiot. 

My watch S/N is 81800180, which was from Continental Jewelers. If anyone out there has any reliable information related to this jackass I would make it worthwhile.


----------



## Nirvana

wow I am sorry for your lost. Isn't there an address of the buyer on the check? And why not take the check to the court?


----------



## Broker

nirvana0001 said:


> wow I am sorry for your lost. Isn't there an address of the buyer on the check? And why not take the check to the court?


Different country/jurisdiction


----------



## sparkyhx

have you reported it to Montreal police - using fraudulant cheques surely is a crime - this might be just the tip of an iceberg.

Nothing ventured nothing gained.

What about a getting friendly Montreal member to 'pay him a visit' - this is what happens on some of the car forums I'm on when people defraud on parts.


----------



## Howard

I would suggest reporting this incident to the FBI, U.S. Postal Service and its Canadian counterpart. The fact that this individual resides in Canada is not dispositive. U.S. and Canadian law enforcement agencies cooperate regularly. I'm not too sure about the Montreal Police. I would suggest the RCMP instead.


----------



## JPorter

Any resolution to this? We ship to Canada regularly at my company, and we have been successful in taking down a few Canadian thieves who tried to play the wire fraud game. The RCMP is very responsive to those sorts of things.


----------



## surfbug

Why dont you just call him up!

Get him on the horn....here ya go, from watchnet.com

here is the post as well

http://forums.watchnet.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=244080&rid=0

************
Long story short is that I took a fake bank check for an AP ROO. I found this out about 15 days after the check was deposited (9/24) and the bank emptying my account (10/8). Gordon Cote's email is [email protected] and his phone is 514-608-9060. I have shipping addresses if anyone happens to be in Montreal. 
***************


----------



## suparobg

I live near Montreal.


----------



## zephyrnoid

"I sent the watch without waiting like I normally do."
Can't believe anyone still takes such a risk.
International money orders and obviously paypal mitigate against some fraud. 
Sorry for your loss. I know the feeling


----------



## sixcoder

suparobg said:


> I live near Montreal.


this post is 6 year old.....


----------

